# Pack goats in Michigan



## micca5 (Jan 27, 2013)

I started training my 3 year old wether to be a pack goat when our fair board was going to take out the pack goat class. Me and my friend started training for 5 months before the fair started, working on trails, tying, tacking, on the picket lines, and we went hiking/camping in my woods behind the house. I have been looking online and talking to the judges at the fair and all the goat people I know, if they know of some one who does clinics. I would really like to take my wether out on the trails to give him the experience of the actual thing! Please


----------



## micca5 (Jan 27, 2013)

micca5 said:


> I started training my 3 year old wether to be a pack goat when our fair board was going to take out the pack goat class. Me and my friend started training for 5 months before the fair started, working on trails, tying, tacking, on the picket lines, and we went hiking/camping in my woods behind the house. I have been looking online and talking to the judges at the fair and all the goat people I know, if they know of some one who does clinics. I would really like to take my wether out on the trails to give him the experience of the actual thing! Please let me know if you know of someone!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You might try the NAPgA.org website. There are many members all over America, There is also a few pack goat forums if you look.


----------



## micca5 (Jan 27, 2013)

I bought my pack from them and I asked them but they said they didn't know. And I have search the web many times and found nothing. I got the name of some guy but there is nothing on the web about him or where to contact him.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You didn't buy your pack from NAPgA, that's the North American Packgoat Association. There're links on the website to clubs in different areas and the get togethers done every year.


----------



## micca5 (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh sorry I thought that was a company missed a letter I believe I already checked there I will check again though! Thank you


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

Micca -- where are you in Michigan? My neighbor girl is training hers to pack and would love to get a group together. We are at the corner of Washtenaw, Jackson and Ingham counties (show Washtenaw).


----------



## micca5 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm in Coleman in Isabella county.


----------



## micca5 (Jan 27, 2013)

I really would like getting a group too! But I want to do a weekend hike with moving camp and hiking like 6 miles a day, with the whole shabang camp fire, tents , every thing! Lol I just need to train a lot more when the snows gone.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

If you are on Facebook, check out a group called the "Ohio Regional Packgoat Group". There are a few folks there from Michigan and they usually even host a small packgoat rendezvous each year with folks primarily from Michigan.

Also, I would encourage you to join the North American Packgoat Association (www.napga.org). As a member, you will be able to search the membership directory and connect with other members in Michigan.

Brian Talbert


----------



## micca5 (Jan 27, 2013)

ok thanks!!!


----------

